
Compose, a community-written story - dsdowni
http://wecompose.org
======
i336_
This is a really really cool idea. Two things:

1\. I don't use Facebook. I want to, but I can't interact!! :(

2\. I'm not sure if's still the case but I heard Japan has a culture around
stories spread very similarly to this. If that sort of thing is still
happening, it might be an interesting idea to localize this to Japanese.

